# Clueless non-1911-owner needs advice



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Next month I'll be buying a pistol(and likely revolver. Gotta get my fix). There are two automatics that really interest me. That would be the CZ-75 and the M1911A1 clones. What I want is a military-grade, government size 1911 for under $800.

I want it to be quality(of course) and preferably sport decent sights. I would also like it to be American-made but I know that's not gonna happen. If it were American-made I'd have to spend over 1k and dismantle it and replace all the parts I don't want on it.

What are my options? The only manufacturer that comes remotely close that I see is Springfield Armory.

It also has to be reliable and not need work to make it run reliably. I'm not gonna mess with the pistol much nor am I going to "bubba" it. Is there anything more I need to know about the current 1911 clones? Am I better off avoiding the hassle and getting something else?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Check out the Kimber website.

http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

S&W makes some nice 1911s too.

Remember too that any brand U look at, the MSRP is usually like $200 or so more than what U actually pay for it at the store. So, don't get scared. All gun companies have a higher MSRP than what ya really pay.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

In my opinion (worth every penny you paid for it), The Springer is the best route to go for a first 1911. The Mil-Spec is as close to the Military as you can get. And, it is very reliable out of the box. It is almost as accurate as my Kimber TLE II @25 yds. A buddy of mine bought one, and it even fed my light target loads reliably. It never even hiccupped. He got it new for $500 out the door, taxes and all.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I was referring to a military-type without the beavertail grip safety and other things. If I can get a Kimber for $800 or under I'd get one as I've fired them and found them to be exceptionally accurate, even if I didn't like their style.

Other than that it seems the Springfield Mil-Spec is the route to go.

EDIT: I see the Custom II model for MSRP $795. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Picking One.*

Hey Revolver you are asking a million dollar question. Which One? The Springer Mil-Spec is a good one like Benz says. I don't know that much about the Kimber line but they do build a fine gun. So I'll throw S&W out there, the ones I know a little more about. Most of their models can be bought for under $1000 at gun shows and a few shops. They make the scandium models for carry, stainless, and carbon steel. Take a good look at them and don't let price scare you. Like Ship said you can fine them for about $150 to $200 less than list. Good luck on your hunt.:smt1099


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I offered the advice on the springer because, You can learn about the 1911 format on a cheaper gun. You can also customise it as you would like to. In terms of accuracy, the Kimber is better. But, not by much. the extra $300 only improve the 25yd groups about 1 in or so. Not worth it IMHO. Especially for someone looking for their first 1911. I personally don't have any experience with the S&W version. But I have only heard good things.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I think you're right Benz. I'm not experienced enough with 1911's to know what I do and don't like on them yet. I personally like the looks of the mil-spec more than the "enhanced" models. I can save my money and add what I deem necessary in the future. I need to spend the rest to get reloading for the .45 ACP. With the way ammunition and bullet prices have been going I'm seriously thinking of getting into casting(for the .45 and .38/357). Looks like it could be fun and save me a whole lot of money.:smt023

Thanks for the replies. Now I know what I'm looking for.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had two of the "GI" models, and they were trouble free. I didn't like the short, almost non-existent sights, though. When I finally got a 1911 with better sights (3 dot) I liked it better. It also had the longer trigger, which felt different at first, but I quickly grew fond of it.
The Taurus PT1911 is a good starter model, as well as the Rock Island Tactical 1911. They have decent sights, extended trigger, and lowered ejection ports.
But if you want a 'military grade' 1911, the Springfield 1911 GI model is a good deal. I've had both the blue and stainless. The Rock Island basic 1911 is also a good starting place.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, it sounds like you have made up your mind to get a 1911. I like 1911s and own two of them myself with possibly a 3rd to be purchased this year. However, for the money, I don't think there is a better pistol than the CZ 75 line, especially, for me, the SP 01. For $550 or so, you can get a great gun, perfect ergonomics, wonderful accuracy, a full length dust cover to help reduce felt recoil and an 18 rd magazine.


----------

